# Scofield May 10th



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

As everyone knows, Scofield is 100% ice-free. El Matador and I took a jaunt up the infamous Highway 6 and found water levels to be lower than we have seen them in a while. Our normal spots didn't produce well with the low water, and after a morning of fighting strong winds we were concerned that our fish total was idling at 15 trout.

We moved, and moved, and moved again in our standard bigwater fashion until we found an area that produced reasonably well and people were mistaking us for Lou Ferrigno because we had oared such great distances.

By 6 PM we had landed 77 fish, with the average size being around 17" with some ranging into the low 20's. Matador lost the nicest tiger I've seen out of Scofield yet right at his pontoon, we estimated 24". Quite a few tigers in the 18 to 20" range, very silver in coloration. Some of the smaller tigers had a buttery hue that was nice.

We brought in rainbows, cutts, and tigers but did not get any browns this trip.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. Those are some awesome fish! Congrats, and thanks for the report.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report. thanks guys. i cant wait to get out there. i need to catch me a tiger!!! awesome pics


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. Completely ice free, eh? I was planning on heading there with some others, but thought I had to babysit tonight and canceled with them. Looks like some fast fishing once you found your spot.

You're right. The water is really, really, low. 

Well, another great thresher/matador trip hits the books. Nice pics.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice fish guys, what type of technicque where you using. Indicator fishing, pulling leaches/streamers etc and where you fishing from shore it looked like? Where the fish in close because of ice off or out deeper? 

Thanks


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH: Yeah the ice is all gone and we were surprised. I heard Thursday that the ice was about 1/3 gone, but there was no trace of it to be found when we arrived at 9:30 AM. Alas, no fringes to concentrate the fish!

C&R: PM sent.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! You two have got to be the worst fishermen I have ever heard of. Only 77 fish? Pathetic. Just pathetic. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WE also hit it last night and did fairly well, there was about 200' of ice in Madsen Bay, incredible that it goes so fast.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

You're killing me "PM sent"? How can you tease us like that? 
Very cool Pics. Amazing quality. Good job guys.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome photos!! keep postin em.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah that tiger was magnum. I would have landed him easily, but I feel that I have been accursed for keeping a few trout on this trip. So I had 3 fish on a stringer dangling off the side of my pontoon. I was fishing a 2-fly setup with one about 3 feet behind the other. When I first got the fish in close (he was hooked on the dropper), my primary fly got hooked in my net! I was wiggin out, but managed to free the snag and the fish was still on. Moments later he wrapped around my stringer though and I knew it was over. So if anyone catches this fish I would like to get my fly back. Thanks.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome Fish great job!
Why is scofield so low?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dam repairs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

T.s. Will you teach me how to take pictures like that! Please! Are you using the macro option?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Once again a great report with awesome pics! I have never even come close to getting a 77 fish day _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Awesome Fish great job!
> Why is scofield so low?


They are repairing the dam, they already have the temporary dam up for the most part. I am actually surprised that it is not lower, I would say that it was about 10' lower 6-7 years ago??? We'll see how that affects the fishing this year. Props on the pics also! I think the C&R 
Gods were frowning on you when the biggie got caught in the stringer :rotfl: :rotfl: , sorry I had to. :lol: :lol: Great report and not bad results!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought I recognized El Matador's long flowing locks. I was fishing on the Southeast side when you guys pulled up. You guys only lasted about 45 minutes there and were back in the truck. That wind was a beast and made for some difficult fishing. I only landed 3 fish, but only lasted about 3 hours or so. I was fishing on a blue pontoon.

Great pictures! I wish I would have done as well as you two.

Later, 
Griff


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> I thought I recognized El Matador's long flowing locks. I was fishing on the Southeast side when you guys pulled up. You guys only lasted about 45 minutes there and were back in the truck. That wind was a beast and made for some difficult fishing. I only landed 3 fish, but only lasted about 3 hours or so. I was fishing on a blue pontoon.
> 
> Great pictures! *I wish I would have done as well as you two.*
> 
> ...


Oh...you probably did GRIFF !! Those guy's don't know how to count, they think anything more than *two* is a whole bunch !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> I thought I recognized El Matador's long flowing locks.


He almost used the forum name El Fabio but later changed it. That wind was nasty. My quads are so massive from kicking to hold my position that they look larger than a pair of lake trout from 1937 that .45 posted earlier.



Five x Nine said:


> Those guy's don't know how to count, they think anything more than two is a whole bunch !!


Anything more than two can be a whole bunch...Nipples, juevos, numbers in a name...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kinda silly counting fish anyway... :roll: 

btw...I'm up to 21


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Good, now you can buy your own six packs.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Once again I am amazed. Lee raised the two of you right. I'll catch up with you two one of these trips, but you know this is my crazy time of year!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Good, now you can buy your own six packs.


Your first post .... .21. Was correct.

That's about all I did at Jordanelle to-day.... -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-

Stupid flies !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I know you at least caught a chub you could have posted a picture of.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice fish pics! A moster day on scofield, I usually catch fish there just not 77! :mrgreen: I have head a rumor about something about good ice off fishing at scofield with flies but you confirmed it was true. Great report keep them comming!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never had much success there... may times i have wondered if there are even fish swimming in its depths ... I guess there are....


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

All I can say is hopefully the ice off at Strawberry leaves as fast as it did at Scofield. Those are some great pictures of Scofield fish, I've never fished it. I guess I really need to broaden my fishing horizons. Hopefully i'll have some pictures like this from the berry trip this week. Those pontoons look like a lot of work, are they? I would love to get one, so I don't have to tow the huge boat get up everywhere that's why I've been so limited in the past.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Thresher and I both feel that the pontoon is the best way to flyfish a lake. We've tried boats, tubes, shore, wading, and pontoons and love the 'toons. The primary drawbacks are most evident when there is a stiff wind. It's hard to row very far with your back to the wind, and somewhat tiring to maneuver around with your feet. You can anchor, but then you're stuck fishing one spot. And you can get around the rowing problem by adding an electric motor. We've chosen not to because of the hassles of registering the boats and carrying around the heavy batteries and motors. But some folks like the motors. Once you've found the right location to fish, and if the wind is not really bad, there really is no better way to fish than from a pontoon.

I'm glad you guys appreciate my flowing locks. And yes, the Catch and Release gods definitely smote upon me for keeping trout


----------

